# Excel Datei einlesen und verarbeiten



## Veyron099 (16. Jul 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe eine wichtige Frage / Bitte:
Wäre jemand so nett und schreibt mir fix einen Code, mit dem ich folgende Beispieltabelle einlese (liegt auf D:\data.xls)
*Name   Alter   Gewicht   IQ*
Mike      19       78            98
Klaus     30       84            101
Katja     27       67            103
Doris     43       72            92
Mike      56       91            95

Diese Daten möchte ich gerne in einem Array speichern und danach weiter verarbeiten.
Beispiele: Durchschnittsalter, Summe von Gewichten
Anschließend würde ich gerne nach Name "Mike" filtern und ebenfalls wieder die Berechnungen machen?
Ich frage mich wie das geht, weil das Array doch entweder String oder Integer sein muss oder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus! Ist wahrscheinlich für viele eine Kleinigkeit 

Liebe Grüße
Tom


----------



## MWin123 (16. Jul 2015)

> Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Ihr müsst schon eigene Ideen, bzw. Lösungsvorschläge haben.



Ich würde dir raten, deine Excel Datei als CSV zu speichern.


----------



## InfectedBytes (16. Jul 2015)

Mit Java Board Mitteln kannst du nicht ohne weiteres eine Excel Datei einlesen. Du kannst dir natürlich selbst einen Excel Format Parser bauen, alternativ gibt es natürlich einige Libraries, welche dir die Arbeit abnehmen können.

Aber ich würde dir empfehlen ein einfacheres Format zu nutzen, wie eben CSV


----------



## Dompteur (16. Jul 2015)

Veyron099 hat gesagt.:


> Wäre jemand so nett und schreibt mir fix einen Code, mit dem ich folgende Beispieltabelle einlese (liegt auf D:\data.xls


Du kannst xls Dateien nicht so wie Textdateien direkt in Java lesen. Du musst dabei nämlich die interne Struktur der Dateien berücksichtigen.
Dazu gibt es (recht komplexe) Libraries.
Das wird also nur dann schnell gehen, wenn sich jemand schon mit einer entsprechenden Library beschäftigt hat.



Veyron099 hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich wie das geht, weil das Array doch entweder String oder Integer sein muss oder?


Ein Array kann auch Objekte enthalten.
Du erstellst also eine Klasse Person mit ihren 4 Eigenschaften.
Und danach ein Array Person[].


----------



## Robertus (16. Jul 2015)

Veyron099, wenn es unbedingt eine Excel-Datei sein muß, dann hilft nur eine externe Java-Bibliothek, um das Importieren zu bewerkstelligen, z.B. Apaches freie POI-Bibliothek: http://poi.apache.org/

(Die kann auch schreiben, und nicht nur Excel, sondern fast alle MS-Office-Formate. Vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert, aber dafür ist POI sehr professionell.)


----------

